# Son and I new to fishing please help!!!



## CDeBoe (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello all, my son and I have just got into fishing in the area and have no access to either a boat or kayak to go places other than shore or piers. We have had no luck recently with our first 5 fishing trips and always come home upset because of it. No matter what we do we cant seem to catch anything. Right now Sheepshead are running but we cant seem to get any at Fort Pickens. Like I said we have little to no idea on the local spots to go to and we would love to actually cook our own dinner one night haha. Any idea on where to go, what time, what gear, or even the best times and places to go for certain species? We have no idea what were doing wrong and the tackle shops aren't much help so any information from the locals that would help would make my son and I very grateful. We're going out this upcoming Sunday, the 26th, so hope to see you all there! Thanks again!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Read up on the surf fishing section and take him out on the beach. There is a ton of how to post in that section on how to surf fish and what to fish with. Also a good write up on how to read the surf. Hope ya'll get into them 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

http://fishingdestinguide.com


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Its best to try to fish the high tide ,whenever that might be....Pickens should produce some fish for you,maybe you need to tune what you are putting in the water....The best thing to do on a pier is pay attention to what the people that are catching fish are fishing with....
Give it just a couple of weeks and the spanish mackeral should be invading the Gulf piers....You shouldnt go home empty when they're here....Good Luck


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

Here's a recent "quick start guide" : 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/pcb-shore-fishing-890786/

Try going to the beach at Low tide, just to see where the deep spots and channels are.

Check out the various posts about "how to read the surf".

Don't stay in one place ... 15 - 20 minutes ... if no bites, move.

Until you're experienced, don't bother with the hassle & expense of live shrimp.

"Fishbites" are fine for now, both as bait and as a trailer on jigs & spoons.

( Forget about frozen shrimp, or frozen anything else. )

If you want to use natural bait, "fresh dead" shrimp are a middle ground.

Good luck.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

So for starters. Lay out all your gear. Take a few pics and let's us see what you are working with. 
Top secret spot. Behind Wahoo stadium. 1/2 oz egg sinker. 14" leader. Circle hook and a piece of shrimp. You will figure out the rest there. But seriously let's see what you got. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Make an investment. Hire a good inshore guide, and ask him to take you to places you could wade fish, and ask him to teach you how to pattern and catch the fish; not trying to load the boat, just teaching. A good guide would probably be able to do that for you.

Learn all you can from the people who already do it. There are lots of people who post on the forums about wade-fishing. Try to learn from them, whether by their posts or trying to catch up with them in person sometime. Don't ask them to show you spots or locations, ask them to share with you tactics and patterns.

There is a lot of local knowledge around. Try to benefit from it without poaching it, and you may find some nuggets of wisdom upon which to build. Be patient, and at all times try to be respectful. :whistling:


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Most beginners use too heavy terminal tackle. Lighten up on the leader and hook, and just shoot for getting a fish on and learn from there. Wading the grass flats is one of the easiest ways to fish, and the water is almost warm enough to do it.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

It’s a little slow right now unless you are in a boat finding the fish. Surf fishing is about to improve over the next weeks and months. The pompano are just starting to show up. Once the water is like bath water it’s not too hard to fill a cooler with whiting. I look forward to fresh fish again.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah man hang in there. Many years ago when I moved into the area I had the "heavy tackle for salt water" thing going. Now I know better. A live shrimp and a small split shot tossed out on 10 lb line will get a fish of some sort. Most are eatable, and some are actually good to eat!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to do quite a bit of pier fishing when I was a kid on summer vacations. The very first thing I'd do before putting a line in the water was walk around and see who had landed fish and what (EXACTLY) they were using. Then I'd just copy them. There are pier 'experts' that have years of experience, have put in the time, and know how to catch fish off the pier, just find out who they are and copy them.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

CDeBoe said:


> Hello all, my son and I have just got into fishing in the area and have no access to either a boat or kayak to go places other than shore or piers. We have had no luck recently with our first 5 fishing trips and always come home upset because of it. No matter what we do we cant seem to catch anything. Right now Sheepshead are running but we cant seem to get any at Fort Pickens. Like I said we have little to no idea on the local spots to go to and we would love to actually cook our own dinner one night haha. Any idea on where to go, what time, what gear, or even the best times and places to go for certain species? We have no idea what were doing wrong and the tackle shops aren't much help so any information from the locals that would help would make my son and I very grateful. We're going out this upcoming Sunday, the 26th, so hope to see you all there! Thanks again!


if youd like to try out ft walton/destin area i rent kayaks and can take you out and show you some tricks. email me if you'd like [email protected]


----------

